# 1/72 Revell build - Gato Class



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I finally won one on ebay for $40.
I will converting this unit into a RC static diving Submarine.
My last model of the year....
Now it's time to construct the different kits I have gotten myself for my 48 birthday.
:hat:

I order this kit, a 1/350 Seaview, a 1/350 CVN Aircraft Carrier - Enterprise, two Polar Lights 1/350 Starship Enterprise, Startrek Polar Lights Klingon D7 and I have a 1/1400 Enterprise E I am working on....good for a year of fun...HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't forget the build-up pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, I lent my camara last week, going to pick it up today.
My new grandson is being born today...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy 48th! A nice selection of kits to be sure, and I will echo what rr said - Make sure to show pics :thumbsup:

And a big Congratulations on the new modeler (You can hope ) in the family!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That's a good price! I have one in my hobby store for sale at $110 CDN. 

Love to see the pics when it's done.


----------

